# 1st deer of the season - Finally!



## bps3040 (Oct 20, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## Graybeard62 (Jun 14, 2007)

hogdgz, Great job! Nice shot and nice deer.


----------



## hayde1313 (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats!  I'm hoping to get my first deer this week.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome job. Is that a Rage? If so how do ya like em? What kind of camera do you have. Maybe I can help you get the time and date on it.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

hogdgz said:


> View attachment 905330
> View attachment 905331
> 
> 
> This was the 3rd weekend of the season and I have not seen any deer since opening day. Luckily a group of about 6 deer came in at about 7:30 and I shot this guy. I couldn't get the date and time to set on my camera, so he can't be entered in the contest. :thumbs_do Sorry Team #8. Guess I won't be much help since I can't figure it out. I tinkered with it all day after the hunt and it just won't work.


If you can't get the date on the camera to work, just include a pic of your cut out tag. It will count! 
Very nice job, congrats.
Dee


----------



## MyWifeHunts (Jul 26, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I'm glad to get the 1st of the season out of the way. Now I hope to trophy hunt, thin out some older does or small game.

DeeS, I will take a picture of the tag tonight. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm glad to get the 1st of the season out of the way. Now I hope to trophy hunt, thin out some older does or small game.
> 
> DeeS, I will take a picture of the tag tonight. Thanks so much!!!


Very Nice Job Girl!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Congrats to you!!! Also since the Passion is a 2010 bow I don't think there will be a problem!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Congrats to you!!! Also since the Passion is a 2010 bow I don't think there will be a problem!!


Thanks absolutecool!!! It's actually a DXT. They look so similar, the main difference is the brace height. I plan on getting one next year because of the draw length. I am shooting 24" when I am supposed to shoot 23.5".


----------



## trykon_buck (Jan 19, 2008)

Sweeeet - congrats on your first one of the season! :cheers:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

hogdgz said:


> Thanks absolutecool!!! It's actually a DXT. They look so similar, the main difference is the brace height. I plan on getting one next year because of the draw length. I am shooting 24" when I am supposed to shoot 23.5".


Well I went back and looked and second quessed myself....my bad but yes they do look a lot alike!!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats!!!! Great job!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Horses&Hunting said:


> Awesome job. Is that a Rage? If so how do ya like em? What kind of camera do you have. Maybe I can help you get the time and date on it.


I have a Sanyo camera. I have had the date and time on it before, but I just can't get it to do it again. 

Yes, those are the regular Rage 2-blade broad heads. I know that a lot of people don't like them, but I have had so much success with them. I cut about rib bones on this guy. This is the 4th deer that I have taken with them and I just love them. You should have seen the blood trail too. I have no complaints.


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!! I am so excited to get out there. Set our family's stands out for opening this past weekend.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

congrats!!! :star:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

great job . Im likeing the trebark pants to :thumbs_up


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Congrats! Looks like a nice shoot too!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

What poundage are you pulling? I've been thinking about using Rage out of my DXT but had been told soooo many different things about them possibly not working correctly that I was planning on sticking with my Thunderheads. I'm a 27.5in draw and pulling about 53#.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome. I got some rage to try as well. I'm hoping they work as good as yours is working for you. Do you still have your tag? Cause like others said you can take a picture of that. Good luck getting that big guy.


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice Shooting,,,


----------



## ladydrake (Jul 14, 2010)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm going to wait and see if i don't kill a bigger buck before I submit this guy.


----------



## hoytcrider89 (Jan 27, 2009)

button buck


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

hoytcrider89 said:


> button buck


Yep


----------



## Big_Holla (Dec 20, 2008)

Congratulations!! Good shooting there!


----------

